# Archer Hops (UK)



## Spiesy (11/4/15)

Looks like there's some new hops coming out of the UK, which I'm pretty excited to try. One of these is *Archer*.

_Archer is a new low trellis, wilt resistant hop variety from the Charles Faram Hop Development Program. Tolerant to powdery mildew. It combines classic British aroma with a citrus twist. Useful as copper and dry hop additions._

*Flavour and Aroma*
_Floral with delicate hints of lime and peach._

*Bittering Characteristics*
_Provides traditional, assertive British bitterness._

*Flavour Intensity*
_6/10_

*Breeding*
_Proprietary_

*Analysis*

_Alpha acid: 4-6%_
_Beta acid: 2-3%_
_Co-Humulone: 32-38%_
_Total Oils: 0.6-0.8ml/100g_
_Myrcene: 20-25%_
_Humulene:26-30%_
_Farnesene: 0.4%_

Has anyone had any experience brewing with and or sampling from this hop? I'm thinking it would go nice in my next ESB. With the lime and peach descriptors, I'm also thinking it could go nice in a Saison or Hefeweizen/Wheat beer.

http://www.britishhops.org.uk/archer/


----------



## takai (4/5/15)

Im wondering whether Archer will be a good EKG substitute.


----------



## Bribie G (4/5/15)

Pity that poor old Walter Gabriel isn't around to quaff a pint made from it.


----------



## Spiesy (4/5/15)

takai said:


> Im wondering whether Archer will be a good EKG substitute.


Only one way to find out for sure...


----------



## brendo (4/5/15)

I am brewing an ESB with it currently. Haven't dry hopped with it yet (just hitting tg now) but can report back. So far I like it. 

Have also brewed with the other two new ones in - Minstrel and Jester in a collab brew with Napoleone Brewers for GABS. Big citrus notes on aroma (think marmalade and preserved lemon/orange rather than bright fruit) with your typical earthy, spice and tobacco in the flavour. All three are interesting hops in their own right.


----------



## Spiesy (4/5/15)

brendo said:


> I am brewing an ESB with it currently. Haven't dry hopped with it yet (just hitting tg now) but can report back. So far I like it.
> 
> Have also brewed with the other two new ones in - Minstrel and Jester in a collab brew with Napoleone Brewers for GABS. Big citrus notes on aroma (think marmalade and preserved lemon/orange rather than bright fruit) with your typical earthy, spice and tobacco in the flavour. All three are interesting hops in their own right.


Sounds very nice.


----------

